# I would like yer mamas recipe please...



## fpnmf

Cornbread in a cast iron skillet.

The sweet crunchy moist delicious stuff..

Thank you!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

...........................[COLOR=#white][/COLOR]


----------



## smokinhusker

Sounds good Martin. I like sweet cornbread and I'll bet I could add some sugar to it. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

SmokinHusker said:


> Sounds good Martin. I like sweet cornbread and I'll bet I could add some sugar to it. I'll have to give it a try.



Yep, that's what I grew up on too, and johnnycake.
No problem adding the sugar, but if you mention sugar in cornbread to most southerners, they get hostile!!!!! LOL


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker

---------------------------


----------



## smokinhusker

DiggingDogFarm said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good Martin. I like sweet cornbread and I'll bet I could add some sugar to it. I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I grew up on too, and johnnycake.
> No problem adding the sugar, but if you mention sugar in cornbread to most southerners, they get hostile!!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> ~Martin
Click to expand...

Oh how I know!


----------



## roller

Craig I make Cornbread 2 to 3 times a week but I can`t help you with this one because as with my Q I do not like it sweet and I use a cornbread mix like Aunt Jamie or Martha White . I use 2cups of the mix plus 1/2cup AP Flour and 1 egg and enough milk or butter milk to get the right consistency. Let it rest a couple of min. before pouring into a cast iron skillet. Now you have to prepare the skillet before you put the batter into it. I use a couple of TBLS of cooking oil in the skillet and place in the oven and get it real hot then pour in your batter and this is how you get it crispy on one side. Then I bake it at 400* until the top starts to split and it is coming away from the sides of the skillet. When done put a plate on top of it and flip it over and the cornbread will fall right out and you have a nice crispy pawn of cornbread. Now is when you cut you a nice large piece slice it in the middle and place several large pieces of real butter or in my case my HOMEMADE BUTTER...enjoy...Sorry I can`t help you with this one because I don`t like sweet bread...LOL


----------



## tennsmoker

I have made this cornbread many times over the years'

try it you will like it,

al

*MEXICAN CORN BREAD*

2 CUPS CORN MILL

1 CUP FLOUR

3 TEA SPOONS BAKING POWDER

2 " " SUGAR

1 " " SALT

1 CUP MILK

1/4 CUP COOKING OIL

4 EGGS

5 - 6 JALAPENO PEPPERS (CHOPPED FINE/LESS SEEDS)

1 CAN CREAM STYLE CORN

1 1/2 - 2 CUPS SHARP CHEDDAR CHEESE

(APPLY OIL TO PAN) 

COOKING TIME 35 MIN. AT 400' F (IRON SKILLET PREFERRED)


----------



## chef jimmyj

TennSmoker said:


> I have made this cornbread many times over the years'
> 
> try it you will like it,
> 
> al
> 
> *MEXICAN CORN BREAD*
> 
> 2 CUPS CORN MILL
> 
> 1 CUP FLOUR
> 
> 3 TEA SPOONS BAKING POWDER
> 
> 2 " " SUGAR
> 
> 1 " " SALT
> 
> 1 CUP MILK
> 
> 1/4 CUP COOKING OIL
> 
> 4 EGGS
> 
> 5 - 6 JALAPENO PEPPERS (CHOPPED FINE/LESS SEEDS)
> 
> 1 CAN CREAM STYLE CORN
> 
> 1 1/2 - 2 CUPS SHARP CHEDDAR CHEESE
> 
> (APPLY OIL TO PAN)
> 
> COOKING TIME 35 MIN. AT 400' F (IRON SKILLET PREFERRED)


This sounds tasty! I usually go with Jiffy Cornbread Mix but use Buttermilk and add a small can Cream Corn per box. Stays moist and has good flavor. The other thing I noticed no one mentioned is I always Grease the pan with Bacon Grease...YUM!...JJ


----------



## fpnmf

Thanks fellas..

Looking good so far..

I saw one that the person fried up some bacon pieces for pan grease and left the pieces in the bottom of the pan..mmmmmm

I dont recall corn bread in my house growing up..

Crappy stuff in the service..

After moving to Atlanta I ate many different kinds of corn bread..  "Ya want biscuits or cornbread?" .... me.."uhhh..... both!!"

My fav is the crunchy sweet cast iron skillet kind.


----------



## smokinhusker

fpnmf said:


> Thanks fellas..
> 
> Looking good so far..
> 
> I saw one that the person fried up some bacon pieces for pan grease and left the pieces in the bottom of the pan..mmmmmm
> 
> I dont recall corn bread in my house growing up..
> 
> Crappy stuff in the service..
> 
> After moving to Atlanta I ate many different kinds of corn bread..  "Ya want biscuits or cornbread?" .... me.."uhhh..... both!!"
> 
> My fav is the crunchy sweet cast iron skillet kind. YUMMY with butter and a drizzle of honey!


I've used screaming hot bacon grease in my cast iron skillet (I just put it in there while preheating the oven and mixing up the sweet cornbread)


----------



## mballi3011

My Mother was from New York City so if she made it was out of a box. If I asked her to make some she would say "What you want me to run Martha White out of bussiness. When I stared making it I also added sweet cream corn and bacon grease to the mixture. It addd so so much flavor.


----------



## fpnmf

SmokinHusker said:


> I've used screaming hot bacon grease in my cast iron skillet (I just put it in there while preheating the oven and mixing up the sweet cornbread)


Sooo are you gonna share how you make it or not???


----------



## pit 4 brains

Ingredient one: Cast iron dutch oven

Into that add;

Mix dry ingredients of:

3/4 cup corn meal

1 cup (gold medal self-rising) flour

1/3 cup sugar

3 tspns baking powder

3/4 tspn salt

Add after mixing;

1 cup WHOLE milk

1 beaten egg

2 Tbl real butter (melt butter just enough without it foaming) Whisk butter into milk and egg mixture just prior to adding to dry ingredients. Do not over-whisk the batter.

To dazzle this up a bit, add a handful or so of canned or cooked kernel corn, some thinly sliced Trappy's yellow peppers, or some diced green chili ( YUM!), diced pimentos, or diced peppers of your choice.

Top with a sprinkle of paprika

Pour into the dutch and bake accordingly or place in a 8x8 and bake at 400 for 20 minutes then probe with a toothpick to make sure there's nothing wet in there.


----------



## roller

Alot of these recipes sound like what we use for Hush Puppies not regular Cornbread...


----------



## daveomak

Craig, morning....  I don't make corn bread... Bride does.... All I know is she adds creamed corn and whole kernel from the freezer and finely diced pickled jalapenos.....  the rest and how much is a mystery....  I stay out of brides kitchen...    I like cornbread moist, not crumbly and the jalps add a very nice flavor profile to it.....  I do know she insists on Jiffy mix... oh yeah and butter smeared all over the top crust..... 

Dave


----------



## scarbelly

Man I think I copied 4 recipes out of this thread. Looking forward to trying them. Thanks to all of you


----------



## supercenterchef

> Alot of these recipes sound like what we use for Hush Puppies not regular Cornbread...









...I guess it all depends on where you grew up (and I think my mom was convinced cornbread was really a butter delivery vehicle, which still sounds like a pretty good notion to me)...


----------



## linguica

There seems to be a bone of contention about the amount of sugar and flour in cornbread. I like it sweet and use half AP flour and half corn meal. Brought some to work one day and shared it with a very strongly opinionated southern lady and was told in no uncertain terms, "that ain't cornbread, that's cake".


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Use JJ's recipe, the one DDF gave will be mealy with no flour to bind it , and a hint:

use a Castiron Pan , heat it in an oven for 10min. @350° or so to heat it , (have some oil in the bottom,about a tablespoon) then sprinkle some Cornmeal over the bottom before you pour in the Batter , this prevents sticking . It will crisp-up the bottom and when dumped out on a plate , looks great.Cook in the 350° until it is golden on top and firm to the touch/or a toothpick comes out clean.

I'll be doing some Pintos this week and I'll take a picture of it, nothing better on a Budget. I need to find a way to get some Pig meat for flavoring. Since I can't do meat, I'll put some smoke on the Beans.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

oldschoolbbq said:


> the one DDF gave will be mealy with no flour to bind it



:icon_eek:

Have you tried the recipe?

You don't use course meal!

It's real corn bread, not flour bread!


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf

Thanks a lot fellas!!

I have a few to try now!!!

Yaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roller

Linguica said:


> There seems to be a bone of contention about the amount of sugar and flour in cornbread. I like it sweet and use half AP flour and half corn meal. Brought some to work one day and shared it with a very strongly opinionated southern lady and was told in no uncertain terms, "that ain't cornbread, that's cake".


Amen brother !


----------



## roller

When you get your cornbread made crumble up 1/4 of it in a big glass and pour some good cold Butter Milk on it and eat itwith a spoon....


----------



## khokhonutt

If you like your cornbread sweet, you should give the Jiffy mix a try. I personally like it and use it all the time. I do take the option to use buttermilk, instead of regular milk, when I have it on hand.

From there, adding stuff you like to it can be very tastey. I like adding a can of drained sweet corn. I also like to add jalepenos and habeneros to mine.

I do always cook it in a cast iron skillet. First thing I do is grease the pan, then put it in the oven. Then I start the oven to preheat. Then I start to mix up the cornbread. By the time you mix up the cornbread and let it sit a bit to combine, the oven should be hot and the skillet should be hot as well. I use that technique no matter what recipe I use.

From there, bake as instructed and enjoy.


----------



## daveomak

Recommendation.... on a recipe that was put on here.....  Cook's Country "Southern-Style Skillet Cornbread"...

Southern-Style Skillet Corn Bread  
from Cook's Country 

Dry-toasting the cornmeal before mixing the batter maximizes the corn flavor in this savory bread. 

Serves 12. 

While any 10-inch oven-safe skillet will work here, our first choice (for both tradition and function) is a cast-iron skillet. Avoid coarsely ground cornmeal, as it will make the corn bread gritty. 

Ingredients 
2 1/4 cups cornmeal 
2 cups buttermilk 
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
4 tablespoons unsalted butter , cut into pieces 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
2 large eggs 

Instructions 
#1. Adjust oven racks to lower-middle and middle positions and heat oven to 450 degrees. Heat 10-inch ovensafe skillet on middle rack for 10 minutes. Bake cornmeal on rimmed baking sheet set on lower-middle rack until fragrant and color begins to deepen, about 5 minutes. Transfer hot cornmeal to large bowl and whisk in buttermilk; set aside. 

#2. Add oil to hot skillet and continue to bake until oil is just smoking, about 5 minutes. Remove skillet from oven and add butter, carefully swirling pan until butter is melted. Pour all but 1 tablespoon oil mixture into cornmeal mixture, leaving remaining fat in pan. Whisk baking powder, baking soda, salt, and eggs into cornmeal mixture. 

#3. Pour cornmeal mixture into hot skillet and bake until top begins to crack and sides are golden brown, 12 to 16 minutes. Let cool in pan 5 minutes, then turn out onto wire rack. Serve. 
Technique 

Secrets to Southern-Style Corn Bread Follow these steps to ensure bold corn flavor and the perfect texture, inside and out. 

First off, I made it.... my first attempt at baking corn bread from scratch....  Bride was making beans and shanks (I smoked them a few months ago) and she said, "You make the corn bread from the recipe you got from the forum"....  Sooooo   I did.... 

It came out good...  all things considered..... Firm, nice texture and I will make it again with some additions like a can of creamed corn, pickled jalapeno's cut up in it and maybe a pinch of sugar.....   I think I followed the recipe but who knows.... I don't bake...  

Out of the oven.....













out of the oven.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 28, 2012






Sliced.....













sliced.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 28, 2012






Shanks and beans with the CB.......













Dinner.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 28, 2012






Thanks for the lead on the recipe.... It is a good one... I probably tortured it though....   

Dave


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## dward51

DaveOmak said:


> Recommendation.... on a recipe that was put on here.....  *Cook's Country "Southern-Style Skillet Cornbread"... *


*Double-Corn Cornbread*   (Cooks Country)

A cast-iron skillet (or any ovensafe pan) is our first choice for this recipe, but a 9-inch cake pan will also work. Instead of heating it on
the stovetop, place the cake pan with the oil in the preheated oven for 5 minutes before adding the batter.

Serves 8 to 10

1 cup cornmeal (yellow or white)
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon table salt
1 cup frozen corn , thawed
1 cup sour cream
2 large eggs
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
4 tablespoons unsalted butter , melted
2 teaspoons Vegetable oil

Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 450 degrees. Whisk cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in large bowl. Pulse corn, sour cream, eggs, and hot sauce in food processor until corn is coarsely chopped and mixture is combined. Fold corn mixture into cornmeal mixture, then stir in melted butter.
Heat oil in 10-inch skillet over medium-high heat until just beginning to smoke. Take skillet off heat; quickly add batter and place skillet in oven. Bake until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, about 25 minutes. Cool cornbread in skillet on wire rack for 20 minutes (handle will be hot). Serve warm.
Unfortunately I don't know where her recipe is, but my grandmother used to make it with smoking hot bacon grease in her cast iron skillet.  I have her skillets though.

That being said, back in the day the best BBQ cornbread in Atlanta was from Harold's BBQ on McDonough Blvd about a block from the old GM Lakewood plant.  Unfortunately the 4th generation of the Hembree family is not producing the same quality product or service (this tends to happen with family BBQ businesses I think).  I miss both their cornbread (with real cracklin's) and their brunswick stew.


----------



## fpnmf

Looking good Dave!!


----------



## roller

Craig you ever try Hot Water Cornbread ???


----------



## s2k9k

fpnmf said:


> Cornbread in a cast iron skillet.
> 
> The sweet crunchy moist delicious stuff..
> 
> Thank you!!



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=cornbread


----------



## dtatro69

I love corn bread. I have tried the box mixes, they just don't taste good to me. Then again I don't like store boxed foods any way. I grew up with home cooking, and I do home cooking. I make my own cornbread from scratch. This past winter I entered a chowder and chili cook off at a nearby winter festival, that the do each year to raise money for the local dairy 4-H group. I made my corn bread as a side dish, I made a smoked corn chowder, and a sweet but spicy chili. Besides the compliments on the other food the corn bread was a real hit. My smoked chowder I came in second with.


----------



## palladini

dtatro69 said:


> I love corn bread. I have tried the box mixes, they just don't taste good to me. Then again I don't like store boxed foods any way. I grew up with home cooking, and I do home cooking. I make my own cornbread from scratch. This past winter I entered a chowder and chili cook off at a nearby winter festival, that the do each year to raise money for the local dairy 4-H group. I made my corn bread as a side dish, I made a smoked corn chowder, and a sweet but spicy chili. Besides the compliments on the other food the corn bread was a real hit. My smoked chowder I came in second with.


GOOD points and......


----------



## GaryHibbert

My God

Its probably been 30 years since I heard of Johnny Cake.  I grew up on it but had totally forgotten about it-------------------THANK you for the memory

Gary


----------



## dtatro69

Gary,

I just saw your post. Sorry I haven't been on in a while, but I will get recipe on here for you.

Happy smokin


----------

